# need to repair trailer. how to get boat off?



## FindMeOnTheFlats (May 17, 2010)

the bunk bracket on my trailer broke from rust. so i need to take the boat off the trailer for a few days, and i want to do as cheaply as possible. heres my ideas:

1) find someone with waterfront access to let me park the boat for a few.

or 

2) take the boat off the trailer here in the driveway. its a small boat so it shouldnt be a problem, im just not sure about how to go at it.

or 
3) jack the boat off the bunks and replace right there. the only thing with that is it will be harder to work on the trailer but i can get a more exact fit.

anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is really about all you can do. If you do not know anyone with waterfront propery I know the marinas have transient slips. Have no idea how expensive they would be for a small boat though.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wirelessly posted


Can ya get Your parts together and fix it at the boat ramp????


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Tie back end of boat off to tree. Pull trailer out a bit and stabilize with jacks/blocking. Continue to pull trailer out from under boat and using jacks/blocking in a manner that you can reverse the process when you are ready.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

I have done #3 & also what snaged line said.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I would fix it at ramp, only a 1 hr job with all parts and tools!! Tie off at dock, let somebody watch it if ya have to go get something, no biggie!! Start early, not many people there this time of year!! Whats ur next problem?? LOL !!


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> Tie back end of boat off to tree. Pull trailer out a bit and stabilize with jacks/blocking. Continue to pull trailer out from under boat and using jacks/blocking in a manner that you can reverse the process when you are ready.


This is what I did with a boat that weighs about 1400 lb. 
First try to get three of the Styrofoam blocks some boat dealers put under boats on the lot. If that fails, I used foam archery targets that the neighbor was throwing away. I think you can buy them at Wal-Mart for about $20 each. I tied the rear eyes to a tree and slowly pulled the trailer out from under the boat. As soon as there was room my son stuffed a block under each back corner. Just before the the bow started coming off the rear center roller he put another block under the center of the boat about 1/3 of the way back. Spray some Pam on your bunks when you are ready to winch back on the trailer. If you have a decent winch it is no big deal on a smaller size boat. Just keep kids and idiots away from the boat while it's on blocks.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

How big is the boat? I've got a way to do it,and I might have the parts here at the house..I scrapped a Jet-ski trailer afew years back and kept alot of good parts... Also I see your in Navarre,So you probably wont want to make the drive to pensacola with it broke..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

You can leave it at my office in the water for a few days. Just give me a call.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
850-837-4152

www.seatow.com


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Be careful if you put pam on the bunks to help it slide. Next time you launch, that sucker wil come off the trailer like a rocket!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention we have a boat ramp so you can launch it here. 

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
850-837-4152

www.seatow.com


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I forgot to mention we have a boat ramp so you can launch it here.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
> ...


Now that is why is have sea tow.....


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Another choice would be to find someone with an empty trailer you could borrow or rent to put your boat on while you work on yours. There is a lot of empty trailers sitting around were they have their boats in the water.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I have waterfront access on the sound if you need to park your boat, near a public boat ramp too.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can leave it at my office in the water for a few days. Just give me a call.
> 
> Capt John Ward
> Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach,Al
> ...



That is an awesome offer, just sayin!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Johnms said:


> That is an awesome offer, just sayin!


X2!!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> X2!!!!!


X'3 ya need to take him up on it. Ask what kind of beer he drinks of course.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> 3) jack the boat off the bunks and replace right there. the only thing with that is it will be harder to work on the trailer but i can get a more exact fit.


Use a Sharpie Marker to mark the trailer where the brackets are now. Then do the above. Shouldn't take more than a hour if you have the right tools.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

a good size tree and a chain hoist will work also if you have em.

Basnbud


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I have not tried this but I read somewhere where a guy removed his boat from trailer by running his winch strap to the rear of the trailer cross member and back to the front eye of the bow. Then simply winch the boat off using the cross member as pulley so to speak but I prefer the launch idea better.

Good luck any way you go.

Jimmy


----------



## FindMeOnTheFlats (May 17, 2010)

X-Shark said:


> Use a Sharpie Marker to mark the trailer where the brackets are now. Then do the above. Shouldn't take more than a hour if you have the right tools.


this is what i am trying today.

thanks to everyone for all the ideas, and a big thanks to the sea tow guy and the guy who lives on the sound. i really appreciate the offer. its nice to know people are out there willing to help out a guy in need.

hope this works!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gamefish27 said:


> Now that is why is have sea tow.....


John is the man!:thumbup:


----------



## mikey83 (Jun 28, 2010)

i have a similiar problem i have a 20' foot pursuit and i have to replace some cross members on my trailer and springs it will be down for about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks anyone have a trailer they could let me rent for a few weeks or any ideas were i could put my boat


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are military you can leave it in a transient slip for a few days at Sherman Cove.

But Capt Ward's offer is VERY generous.

You are probably safe for a week or so in the water this time of the year. 

In the summer when the water is warmer, you can get barnacles started in 3 or 4 days. They are "babies" and come off pretty easy though.

Jim


----------



## mikey83 (Jun 28, 2010)

i have a 20' pursuit and the cross beams on my trailer are rusted and i need to replace them asap i need the boat off the trailer for a week and a half to two weeks, does anyone have a trailer i good rent or any suggestions, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

Give me a call. You can put it at our office.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach, Al
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a large swing "A" frame lift that I overbuilt several years ago. We call it "The Gallows" because a guy who was helping another person whose houseboat I was working on hung himself on it.
I have a large boat lift strap that I put around the bow and use a chain hoist to lift it off the trailer. I have 2 jack stands that I place under the stern and raise it off the trailer. I then pull the trailer out so I can work on it and work on & paint the boat bottom.
I don't loan these items, but if you want to bring your boat and trailer to Bayou Chico, I'll let you use them for up to one week. PM, EMail or text as I'm hard of hearing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oldflathead, this is a thread from 2012. Hope he fixed his trailer by now.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG I must try to be more observant of dates! Please excuse this 82 year young ......


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its the " new forum " sucks, but what better to do, lol. Sometimes its mew news to hear current replies to questions aaked 8 years ago!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> OMG I must try to be more observant of dates! Please excuse this 82 year young ......


Don't feel bad, I had a reply all done up for a thread the other day...until I realized the thread was from 2009.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The "Recommended Reading" down at the bottom is what gets people.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The "Recommended Reading" down at the bottom is what gets people.


That's what sucked me into reading some really old posts...and starting to reply to one.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> OMG I must try to be more observant of dates! Please excuse this 82 year young ......


Capt Tom aka oldflathead, doesn't matter what year it may be, your heart and soul will never changed! 82 years young RAWKS!!!!!!!


----------

